# Help ASAP! toddler's penis has swelling!



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

My 2.5 year old told me he had to pee and his tummy hurts. He is uncirced. The left side of the head of his penis looks swollen and it seems to be under the skin.

What should I do? He is happy and has no fever.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

It sounds normalish except for the hurt in his tummy.

Did you try posting in CAC?


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

I just posted in CAC. I was not sure if many people were around there at night.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

My son started out with one side of his penis swollen and it was painful for him to pee. By the next day his whole penis was swollen at least double normal size. He had a bacterial infection introduced by dirty fingers









He was treated with abx and otc abx cream bacitracin. If the swelling is worse tomarrow you should take him and have it cultured. A simple swab of the very tip of the foreskin is all that is needed. Make sure that no one retracts him at all. Not even a tiny bit because this can spread the infection and make things way worse. The swab is for back up in case the abx dont work and he needs further treatment.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Is his penis red or irritated looking? If it burns when he pees like it did with ds he could be holding urine and that could make his tummy hurt.

If it is bacterial then the swelling will get a lot worse fast







Also a yeast can cause redness and swelling as well. If you have any otc yeast cream you cna put that on there and see if it helps. I tried nystaten the night before but it made no difference so I knew it wasnt yeast.


----------



## prairiemommy (Sep 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
My son started out with one side of his penis swollen and it was painful for him to pee. By the next day his whole penis was swollen at least double normal size. He had a bacterial infection introduced by dirty fingers









He was treated with abx and otc abx cream bacitracin. If the swelling is worse tomarrow you should take him and have it cultured. A simple swab of the very tip of the foreskin is all that is needed. Make sure that no one retracts him at all. Not even a tiny bit because this can spread the infection and make things way worse. The swab is for back up in case the abx dont work and he needs further treatment.

Yeah, DS1 had that when he was about that age. They didn't even swab, just gave antibiotics and he was fine soon after. Good luck!


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

So if you have it, you could start giving large doses of vit c.

I agree urine retention can cause the belly to hurt.


----------



## leximom (Jul 4, 2005)

someone has asked recently about the same thing and he ended up having a yeast infection.


----------



## ma_Donna (Jan 11, 2003)

Active culture yogurt will probably help if it's yeast.
Good luck to your little man.


----------



## wemoon (Aug 31, 2002)

Been there with my son. Turns out he had a staph infection. It was easily cured with antibiotics.


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

It could also be a UTI - again, easily treatable with antibiotics. If the swelling hasn't gone down and his tummy still hurts, sounds like it would be a good idea to go see your ped and have him culture it/check for UTI. Just make sure the ped knows not to retract!

Good luck figuring out what it is...hope your little guy feels better soon.


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

I started sodium ascorbate and gave a dose of cod liver oil before bedtime. I will keep on the SA and see how it goes. I really don't want to give abx!
Thanks!
Jen


----------



## bluetoes (May 12, 2007)

If possible I would go ahead and take him to the doctor. From my own experience, UTIs are painful as is a sore hoo-haa, I wouldn't want my wee man to have to suffer from that over a long weekend. I don't know, maybe I am paranoid, but since it isn't possible to grow back a foreskin or a penis I would probably be a little overcautious with getting antibiotic treatment on it, more so than for other things.

I hope he feels better soon!


----------

